# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟ (خیلی مهمه یه لحظه)

## iSalar

سلام
این معلم فیزیکمون بد جور باهام لج کرده !!
فیزیکمم عالیه هااا !! فقط فیزیک نه ها اون یکی درسامم اینطوریه !!! همیشه نمره اولم !! ولی نمیدونم چرا این جوری میکنه
اون دفعه که اومد کلاس ، منو صدا کرد جلو و بهم یه مسئله (سخت) گف حل کنم و گفت اگه حل کنی 20 میدم اگه نتونی 0 !! خودشم مطمئن بود بود نمیتونم بعدش یه 0 اونجا داد
ایندفعه که اومد مبصر اسممو نوشته بود ورداشت یه -5 بم داد !!!!:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

لطفا اگه اینچنین تجربه ای دارید کمکم کنید ! این طور بره فیزیک مشروطم :yahoo (21)::yahoo (21):
بنظرتون ب مامانم بگم بره مدرسه یا بیشتر لج میکنه؟

----------


## khatte2

مبسر اسم مینویسه؟
چقدر حساسین
ما معلم ه درس میده ما جوک تعریف ممیکنیم و میخندیم, میگه نفر یه منفی, ما هم میگین نفری ۲ تا بزار

----------


## iSalar

> مبسر اسم مینویسه؟
> چقدر حساسین
> ما معلم ه درس میده ما جوک تعریف ممیکنیم و میخندیم, میگه نفر یه منفی, ما هم میگین نفری ۲ تا بزار


اصلا من تا حالا اسم نوشتن مبصرو ندیده بودم  !
این دفعه از دنده لج بلند شده بود بااا !!

یه منفی اشکال نداره یه صفر با یه منفی 5 !! :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## terme1

مبصر اسم مینویسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/ :Yahoo (39): 
 کلاس چندمین شما؟؟؟؟؟؟/
به نظرم با والدینت در میون بزار من که یه بار با یه معلم لج افتادم مدرسه امو عوض کردم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## khatte2

غصه نخور, نمره کم نمیکنه معلما مرد, واقعا مردن بدون استثنا
ولی خداییش کلاس باحالی دارین....
اینا همه خاطره میشه
منم سال دوم از دبیر فیزیکم یه سیلی بدی خوردم, واقعا حقم نبود چون جلسه قبلش غایب بودم, اونم در اصل دبیر شیمی بود , از مجبوری فیزیک هم درس میداد...
تا اخر سال باهاش لج بودم بدجورررر

----------


## iSalar

> مبصر اسم مینویسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
>  کلاس چندمین شما؟؟؟؟؟؟/
> به نظرم با والدینت در میون بزار من که یه بار با یه معلم لج افتادم مدرسه امو عوض کردم


2تجربی !!!!!  :Yahoo (22): 
مدرسه مون آخه خوبه !! حیف میشه ! نمونس !! :Yahoo (39):

----------


## venus95

منم یه سال همچین دبیری داشتم زیست تدریس میکرد اگه کلاس کفش زباله بود به همه صفرمیدادبامنم لج بودحسابی
ولی همون شد بهترین دبیرمون

----------


## sama

بعضی معلما نمیدونم چرا با اونایی که درسشون خوبه سر لج میفتن ...
به نظرم سعی کن سر کلاس آروم باشی
مثلن اگه سوال گفت و حل کردی نگو من حل کردم
صبر کن هر موقع خودش گفت کی حل کرده بعد بگو ...
زیاد به روی خودت نیار که من خیلی درسم خوبه ... حساسش نکن
به نظر من والدینت هم نبر ... مخصوصا اگه پسری ... چون اولا خیلی ضایعست ... دوما بدتر میشه ...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

منم معلم جبر و احتمالمون همینجوری بود باهام ... بعد امتحان نهایی دیدمش تو خیابون گفت چند شدی ؟ گفتم 20! گفت عمرا تو بیست نمیشی! گفتم خودتون تو لیست ببینید که 20 شدم ... 
نامرد بهم مستمر داد 18 !
آخه ی معلم چقدر عقده ای باید باشه که به کسی که نهایی 20 میشه مستمر بده 18 :yahoo (21):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

هیچ غلطی نمیتونه بکنه
امتحان مستمر و تزم رو نمره بالا بگیر،نمیتونه مشروط کنه

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

یه چیز دیگه هم بهت بگم
من خودم در تمام طول عمرم در مدرسه جزو شاگرد های برتر کلاس و اکثرا شاگرد اول بودم
ولی در تمام دوران تحصیلت در مدرسه
فقط نمرات ترم دوم سال سوم که امتحانات نهایی هست مهمه
بقیه دیگه در کنکور،فعلا هیچ ارزشی نداره
ولی به این معنی نیست که ساده بگیری و کم بشی
پس نگران نباش اگه معلم بهت منفی میده و ...

----------


## Dr.GajaR

> سلام
> این معلم فیزیکمون بد جور باهام لج کرده !!
> فیزیکمم عالیه هااا !! فقط فیزیک نه ها اون یکی درسامم اینطوریه !!! همیشه نمره اولم !! ولی نمیدونم چرا این جوری میکنه
> اون دفعه که اومد کلاس ، منو صدا کرد جلو و بهم یه مسئله (سخت) گف حل کنم و گفت اگه حل کنی 20 میدم اگه نتونی 0 !! خودشم مطمئن بود بود نمیتونم بعدش یه 0 اونجا داد
> ایندفعه که اومد مبصر اسممو نوشته بود ورداشت یه -5 بم داد !!!!:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):
> 
> لطفا اگه اینچنین تجربه ای دارید کمکم کنید ! این طور بره فیزیک مشروطم :yahoo (21)::yahoo (21):
> بنظرتون ب مامانم بگم بره مدرسه یا بیشتر لج میکنه؟


عجب کلاسی دارین شما
!!!
من که تو کلاس اگرم شلوغی کنم و دبیر منفی 2 بده میگم زحمته به توان برسون  :Yahoo (10): 
حالا رجع به معلم فیزیک بنظر من نگی به والدینت بهتره چون بیشتر لج میکنه 
چون دلیلی نداره ی معلم با یه شاگرد لج کنه به چشش مث جن دیده نشدی که !
شما سعی کن یه مدت تو کلاس باش کنار بیای اگه دیدی نه واقعن قضیه جدیه بعد به والدین بگو 
درضمن کل کل نکن وقتی دیدی نمره کم داد کاملن بی تفاوت باش دقیقن مث من  :Y (640):

----------


## new boy

> سلام
> این معلم فیزیکمون بد جور باهام لج کرده !!
> فیزیکمم عالیه هااا !! فقط فیزیک نه ها اون یکی درسامم اینطوریه !!! همیشه نمره اولم !! ولی نمیدونم چرا این جوری میکنه
> اون دفعه که اومد کلاس ، منو صدا کرد جلو و بهم یه مسئله (سخت) گف حل کنم و گفت اگه حل کنی 20 میدم اگه نتونی 0 !! خودشم مطمئن بود بود نمیتونم بعدش یه 0 اونجا داد
> ایندفعه که اومد مبصر اسممو نوشته بود ورداشت یه -5 بم داد !!!!:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):
> 
> لطفا اگه اینچنین تجربه ای دارید کمکم کنید ! این طور بره فیزیک مشروطم :yahoo (21)::yahoo (21):
> بنظرتون ب مامانم بگم بره مدرسه یا بیشتر لج میکنه؟


منفی  :Yahoo (4): 
فکر نمی کردم دبیرستانی باشه از این کارها بکنن  ... منفی. ... :Yahoo (20): 

شما خودتو بزنی به بیخیالی بدتر میشه ....... بهتره بفهمی معلمتون چشه .... شاید کلا از شخصیتت خوش نیاد اینو میگم چون سر یکی از همکلاسیای ما اومده بود .. کلا آدم نچسبی بود البته بلا نسبت شما ......... در این صورت اول زنگ تا اخر زنگ برو اون آخر بشین نفس هم نکش:yahoo (4):

شاد باشی

----------


## ali azb

کــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــلاً ولش کن... (شاد باش)

----------


## eskalis

*ی راهکار میدم ..

تو هم باهاش لج کن... چطوری الان بهت میگم..

قبل از اومدن از این قرص های هست به صورت پودر هست از اونا روی میزش خالی کن بعد با ی فندک زیرش بگیر ی بوی توی کلاس میگیره تا ی هفته بوش نمیره بعد ی هفته که کلاس تون تعطیل شد طرف یادش میره که باهات لج بود..

کاری که خودم کردم...

البته به شرطی که توی کلاستون دستمال کش دفتر نداشته باشین ..اخه بچه های کلاس ما توی همه چیز پایه بودن...

امیدوارم بهترین راهکارو داده باشم* :Yahoo (50):

----------


## helix

بابا دلت خوشه ها
ما دبیر زیست سوممون گیر داده بود به من و2تااز بچه ها ینی هر جلسه برای پرسش منو میبرد  :Yahoo (20):  بقیه بچه ها هم دیگه به خودشون زحمت نمیدادن بخونن چون میدونستم من عضو ثابت پرسشم با چند نفر دیگه که اونا یکی درمیون میوفتادن
تو شهر ما ک مستمر و باتوجه به پایانی میدادن
سال دوم و اینقد حساس؟؟؟؟/

----------


## Zahra77

:Yahoo (50): مبصر اسم می نویسه؟  :Yahoo (4): )))))))))))) 
 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): کدوم مهد کودک میرید؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
:yahoo (21):منم پارسال فیزیکه لج افتاد بعد برگه امو کاری نکرد ولی مستمرمو 2 نمره کمتر داده بود  :Yahoo (21):  :yahoo (21):

----------


## shahriyar.delband

ماشینشو پنچر کن، میخ بذا روی صندلیش، سطل آب بالای در، وقتی رو به تخته اس کاغذ پرتاب کن رو سرش، جلوی در روغن بریز، رو تخته غیبتش کنید تا نیومده، تخته رو کلن ماژیکی کنید تا وقتشو بگیره تا پاکش کنه، صندلیشو بذارید ته کلاس، شفتالین(نفتالین) دود کنید کلاس مستافیذ شه استاد، صدای ویییز (شبیه صدای آب جوش توی کتری) با گوشی دربیارید نمی فهمه کار کیه، سپر ماشینشو بکنید، تو مدرسه بدشو بگید، دیگه بازم بگم؟ خخخخ :yahoo (4):

نه ولی جدا از شوخی بعد کلاس برو با احترام باهاش صحبت کن..! ((بعدشم مبصر اسمتو نوشته مبصر که با معلم پایه نبوده ک با توهم لج باشه.. خودت شیطونی کردی بلا:yahoo (4) :Yahoo (1): 


بعدشم فیزیکت واقعا خوبه؟ اگه راس میگی بوگو بیبنم، چی خورد تو سر نیوتون که قوانین نیوتون رو داد بیرون هاااا؟ الف: پرتغال           ب: یک عدد شاخه چوب        ج:  چیزی نخورد آقا      د: پول نداشت چیزی بخوره       چ: به تو چه اصن؟             ج: اصن من نمیدونم        ذ: میگم شاید سیب بوده؟           ش:طرف به سرش زده بود فرمول بده بیرون به ما چه؟       

لطفا جواب خود را همراه با اسم و دبیرستان مربوطه به 7575 اس ام اس نمائید! با جوایز نفیس و کثیف(منظورم ماچه!!!):yahoo (4):

----------


## ali7893

من معلم زبان فارسیم اینجوریه خخخخ البته کلا  از کلاسمون خوشش نمیاد  :Yahoo (8):  مستمر که فعلا 90 درصد بچه ها افتادن :Yahoo (83):

----------


## the great aziz

خودت برو باهاش صحبت کن بپرس مشکلش باهات چیه.

----------


## iSalar

> منم یه سال همچین دبیری داشتم زیست تدریس میکرد اگه کلاس کفش زباله بود به همه صفرمیدادبامنم لج بودحسابی
> ولی همون شد بهترین دبیرمون


نه انصافا تدریسش خوبه ! ولی ...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> یه چیز دیگه هم بهت بگم
> من خودم در تمام طول عمرم در مدرسه جزو شاگرد های برتر کلاس و اکثرا شاگرد اول بودم
> ولی در تمام دوران تحصیلت در مدرسه
> فقط نمرات ترم دوم سال سوم که امتحانات نهایی هست مهمه
> بقیه دیگه در کنکور،فعلا هیچ ارزشی نداره
> ولی به این معنی نیست که ساده بگیری و کم بشی
> پس نگران نباش اگه معلم بهت منفی میده و ...


درسته سعی میکنم اصلا به نمره فک نکنم ! دقیقا چون نمره امتحاناتم بالا میشه اکثرا بس فک نکنم مشکلی باشه ممنونم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *ی راهکار میدم ..
> 
> تو هم باهاش لج کن... چطوری الان بهت میگم..
> 
> قبل از اومدن از این قرص های هست به صورت پودر هست از اونا روی میزش خالی کن بعد با ی فندک زیرش بگیر ی بوی توی کلاس میگیره تا ی هفته بوش نمیره بعد ی هفته که کلاس تون تعطیل شد طرف یادش میره که باهات لج بود..
> 
> کاری که خودم کردم...
> 
> البته به شرطی که توی کلاستون دستمال کش دفتر نداشته باشین ..اخه بچه های کلاس ما توی همه چیز پایه بودن...
> ...


خیلی خطرناکه حسن ...  :Yahoo (94): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بابا دلت خوشه ها
> ما دبیر زیست سوممون گیر داده بود به من و2تااز بچه ها ینی هر جلسه برای پرسش منو میبرد  بقیه بچه ها هم دیگه به خودشون زحمت نمیدادن بخونن چون میدونستم من عضو ثابت پرسشم با چند نفر دیگه که اونا یکی درمیون میوفتادن
> تو شهر ما ک مستمر و باتوجه به پایانی میدادن
> سال دوم و اینقد حساس؟؟؟؟/


حساس که نه ! آخه تا حالا به شاگرد دومی هم نرسیدم  :Yahoo (94):  یه خورده سخته خوب ...

----------

